# Denver rounding up Canada geese to feed the needy - CNN



## basquebromance

they are hungry!

Denver rounding up Canada geese to feed the needy - CNN


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually, the article says that Denver got special permission for the round up, because there are way too many geese, and the population is starting to have a negative effect on the city's parks and lawns.

And, besides.................if they are gonna kill the geese anyway, wouldn't it make sense to use the meat if you could?

But, I'm originally from Montana, and up there, we don't hunt and kill things that we don't intend to eat.


----------



## Toro

Gross.


----------



## Toro

And this is discriminating against Canada!


----------



## fncceo

G-d bless us, every one...


----------



## beautress

Toro said:


> And this is discriminating against Canada!


And these amazing migratory birds were around long, long before the nation of Canada incorporated. 

I met up with a Canadian goose in Denver once when my husband and I were on vacation. We stayed at a hotel by a lake, and this mama goose came forward at me, took the bird food provided at a vending machine right out of my hands. When she and her chicks finished it off in 20 seconds flat, the plucky mother came back, demanding more, and right now, too. But seeing that there was no more, she huffed off, with her cute little waddlers following her. You never met smarter, more beautiful animals than Canadian geese. They're amazing family people. I can see how no one would want to mess with Canadian geese, but that geese have no more business messing up every square inch of a park built for people's human children to play in, too.

I'm sorry they overpopulated an area. And I have a feeling that to create havoc in a city the size of Denver, there are a lot more than 5,000 that live there. Some of the Denver people will be up in arms about their destruction. Those birds are characters, and probably were the inspiration for the character, Dudley Do-Right.


----------



## fncceo




----------



## Blues Man

Goose is delicious when cooked correctly


----------



## beautress

In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.




Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​


----------



## Wyatt earp

*There are an estimated 5,000 geese living in the city*

Did these geese answer the census question?


----------



## Wyatt earp

*There are an estimated 5,000 geese living in the city*

Did these geese answer the census question?


----------



## beautress

Swimming Lessons





bear513 said:


> *There are an estimated 5,000 geese living in the city*
> 
> Did these geese answer the census question?


I have it on good advice they left evidence...


----------



## Wyatt earp

beautress said:


> Swimming Lessons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are an estimated 5,000 geese living in the city*
> 
> Did these geese answer the census question?
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good advice they left evidence...
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

I live in Denver, and if  officials seek to reduce the excessive Goose population, lets do the same thing for the hugemungous number of out-of-staters that have over run this place and leave  their collective shit all over the place. All for culling outrageous  numbers of non regional species destroying the local environment.


----------



## beautress

MaryL said:


> I live in Denver, and if  officials seek to reduce the excessive Goose population, lets do the same thing for the hugemungous number of out-of-staters that have over run this place and leave  their collective shit all over the place. All for culling outrageous  numbers of non regional species destroying the local environment.


You're kidding. I thought they only did that in San Francisco. I thought there were a lot of jobs in the area.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MaryL said:


> I live in Denver, and if  officials seek to reduce the excessive Goose population, lets do the same thing for the hugemungous number of out-of-staters that have over run this place and leave  their collective shit all over the place. All for culling outrageous  numbers of non regional species destroying the local environment.



How far is it from the dunes on 160 now


----------



## Wyatt earp

A bunch of mountains and cops down here getting on my nerves..


----------



## BuckToothMoron

I live in Denver and The 5000 geese are resident geese. Meaning they do not migrate. Come here in the fall and winter and you will see many flocks of 1000s of geese along the front range. 

These resident geese have decide to hang all year in Denver because they find (or did) refuge from predators in the parks. 

In south eastern Colorado millions of snow geese migrate north in the fall, and their numbers have grown too big for their arctic nesting habitat. The population explosion is primarily due to the abundance of food along their migratory path from field crops. They are hard as hell to hunt though.


----------



## MaryL

beautress said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Denver, and if  officials seek to reduce the excessive Goose population, lets do the same thing for the hugemungous number of out-of-staters that have over run this place and leave  their collective shit all over the place. All for culling outrageous  numbers of non regional species destroying the local environment.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding. I thought they only did that in San Francisco. I thought there were a lot of jobs in the area.
Click to expand...

I am sure as hecc! Same as  they are serving fat goose dinners to the needy. Same ones that would have homes and jobs if  they (liberal Democrats)  didn't give them to illegal aliens. But that's another narrative.


----------



## beautress

Nutritional value of 1 cup goose meat - I was awestruck by the amino acid levels. 

Nutritional value of Goose, domesticated, meat and skin, cooked, roasted
*Serving Size: *1 cup (chopped or diced), 140 g
*Calories* 427 Kcal. *Calories from Fat* 276.21 Kcal.

*Proximity* *Amount* *% DV*
Water 72.73 g N/D
Energy 427 Kcal N/D
Energy 1786 kJ N/D
Protein 35.22 g 70.44%
Total Fat (lipid) 30.69 g 87.69%
Ash 1.36 g N/D

*Minerals* *Amount* *% DV*
Calcium, Ca 18 mg 1.80%
Iron, Fe 3.96 mg 49.50%
Magnesium, Mg 31 mg 7.38%
Phosphorus, P 378 mg 54.00%
Potassium, K 461 mg 9.81%
Sodium, Na 98 mg 6.53%
Zinc, Zn 3.67 mg 33.36%
Copper, Cu 0.37 mg 41.11%
Manganese, Mn 0.032 mg 1.39%
Selenium, Se 30.5 µg 55.45%

*Vitamins* *Amount* *% DV
Water soluble Vitamins*
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) 0.108 mg 9.00%
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 0.452 mg 34.77%
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 5.835 mg 36.47%
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic acid) 2.142 mg 42.84%
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 0.518 mg 39.85%
Vitamin B9 (Folate) 3 µg 0.75%
Folic Acid 0 µg N/D
Folate, food 3 µg N/D
Folate, DEF 3 µg N/D
Choline 93.1 mg 16.93%
Vitamin B-12 (Cobalamine) 0.57 µg 23.75%
*Fat soluble Vitamins*
Vitamin A, RAE 29 µg 4.14%
Vitamin A, IU 98 IU N/D
Retinol 29 µg N/D
Betaine 12.9 mg N/D
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) 2.44 mg 16.27%
Vitamin D (D2 + D3) 0.1 µg N/D
Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) 0.1 µg N/D
Vitamin D 4 IU N/D
Vitamin K (phylloquinone) 7.1 µg 5.92%

*Lipids* *Amount* *% DV
Fatty acids, total saturated* 9.618 g N/D
Lauric acid (dodecanoic acid) 12:00 0.056 g N/D
Myristic acid  14:00(Tetradecanoic acid) 0.154 g N/D
Palmitic acid 16:00 (Hexadecanoic acid) 6.342 g N/D
Stearic acid 18:00 (Octadecanoic acid) 2.534 g N/D
*Fatty acids, total monounsaturated* 14.35 g N/D
Palmitoleic acid 16:1 (hexadecenoic acid) 0.952 g N/D
Oleic acid 18:1 (octadecenoic acid) 13.328 g N/D
Gadoleic acid 20:1 (eicosenoic acid) 0.028 g N/D
*Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated* 3.528 g N/D
Linoleic acid 18:2 (octadecadienoic acid) 3.136 g N/D
Linolenic acid 18:3 (Octadecatrienoic acid) 0.252 g N/D
Cholesterol 127 mg N/D

*Amino acids* *Amount* *% DV*
Tryptophan 0.465 g 105.68%
Threonine 1.572 g 89.32%
Isoleucine 1.656 g 99.04%
Leucine 2.953 g 79.90%
Lysine 2.783 g 83.22%
Methionine 0.851 g N/D
Cystine 0.546 g N/D
Phenylalanine 1.477 g N/D
Tyrosine 1.127 g N/D
Valine 1.725 g 81.68%
Arginine 2.192 g N/D
Histidine 0.98 g 79.55%
Alanine 2.17 g N/D
Aspartic acid 3.167 g N/D
Glutamic acid 5.235 g N/D
Glycine 2.232 g N/D
Proline 1.702 g N/D
Serine 1.403 g N/D


----------



## beautress

MaryL said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Denver, and if  officials seek to reduce the excessive Goose population, lets do the same thing for the hugemungous number of out-of-staters that have over run this place and leave  their collective shit all over the place. All for culling outrageous  numbers of non regional species destroying the local environment.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding. I thought they only did that in San Francisco. I thought there were a lot of jobs in the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure as hecc! Same as  they are serving fat goose dinners to the needy. Same ones that would have homes and jobs if  they (liberal Democrats)  didn't give them to illegal aliens. But that's another narrative.
Click to expand...

Good grief. Importing people to take the place of our own citizens. I don't like the sound of that. Our state rep was recorded as going down into Mexico and making plans to import a whole caravan up our way. It seems to me that is colluding with the authorities in a foreign country to give jobs to people they don't want to take away jobs from Americans. That's as bad as what Hillary and Obama did to President Trump by getting their spin room people to invent a terrible false story about Donald Trump asking Putin for help.
​
​


----------



## MaryL

You know something is FUBAR when so called "elected officials"  are advocating for ..."Hispanics"  that choose to immigrate illegally...rather than say,  appose that and represent their lawfully appointed constituents?  Nobody got to vote for sanctuary cities...Nope. Never happened . This is still a democracy. This reminds me of the parable of the emperor's new clothes.  Anybody notice that we didn't get a sayso on sanctuary cities? But nobody wants to say anything?  The emperor has NO clothes on....


----------



## Old Yeller

beautress said:


> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​




They can trash a NorCal Golf course with a big pond in the middle quickly.  Knee deep in crap all around.  Libs make the Courses allow them to take over.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

basquebromance said:


> they are hungry!
> 
> Denver rounding up Canada geese to feed the needy - CNN



In some of our parks there are so many geese around and they are dumping their loads everywhere on the grass that it has now become a health hazard problem. Where people use to be able to sit on the grass now they must find a park bench to sit on or just keep walking. I heard that geese are quite a greasy bird to eat. Not good for people with a cholesterol problem.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

bear513 said:


> *There are an estimated 5,000 geese living in the city*
> 
> Did these geese answer the census question?



Yup, and they are all legal Canadian citizen's, I mean birds. And when they head south for the winter, they like to spread plenty of goose manure around in America. A little gift from our Canadian birds to America. Great fertilizer. neighbor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

beautress said:


> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​



  It's sad really...
Back in the day the sky's would turn white here in Katy Texas,and the rice fields looked more like cotton fields.
   Geese as far as the eye could see.
I saw a couple of small flocks this year.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad really...
> Back in the day the sky's would turn white here in Katy Texas,and the rice fields looked more like cotton fields.
> Geese as far as the eye could see.
> I saw a couple of small flocks this year.
Click to expand...


And bringing with them tons of Canadian fertilizer. Your welcome.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

feduptaxpayer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad really...
> Back in the day the sky's would turn white here in Katy Texas,and the rice fields looked more like cotton fields.
> Geese as far as the eye could see.
> I saw a couple of small flocks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And bringing with them tons of Canadian fertilizer. Your welcome.
Click to expand...


  I'm going to call it even...
They bring tons of fertilizer from Texas to Canada at the beginning of your growing season......while we get it at the end.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad really...
> Back in the day the sky's would turn white here in Katy Texas,and the rice fields looked more like cotton fields.
> Geese as far as the eye could see.
> I saw a couple of small flocks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And bringing with them tons of Canadian fertilizer. Your welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call it even...
> They bring tons of fertilizer from Texas to Canada at the beginning of your growing season......while we get it at the end.
Click to expand...


I agree. In the end we both get dumped on.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The thickest red is where I live.
It has the largest concentration of migratory birds in the Americas.
     This is only Geese. Add Ducks and Dove and it's even more crazy!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The thickest red is where I live.
> It has the largest concentration of migratory birds in the Americas.
> This is only Geese. Add Ducks and Dove and it's even more crazy!




Are you trying to tell me that America is going to the birds? Lol.


----------



## Darkwind

Toro said:


> Gross.


??

Good eats.


----------



## beautress

HereWeGoAgain said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad really...
> Back in the day the sky's would turn white here in Katy Texas,and the rice fields looked more like cotton fields.
> Geese as far as the eye could see.
> I saw a couple of small flocks this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And bringing with them tons of Canadian fertilizer. Your welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to call it even...
> They bring tons of fertilizer from Texas to Canada at the beginning of your growing season......while we get it at the end.
Click to expand...

I hate to say it, but they leave most of it in Denver both ways, but don't tell the Coloradans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

feduptaxpayer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thickest red is where I live.
> It has the largest concentration of migratory birds in the Americas.
> This is only Geese. Add Ducks and Dove and it's even more crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that America is going to the birds? Lol.
Click to expand...


  I certainly hope so!!!
They're damn tasty!!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

goose is kinda greesy and tastes like grass, but if you are really hungry it would be great


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> goose is kinda greesy and tastes like grass, but if you are really hungry it would be great



  If prepared correctly it's pretty good.
The ones we get here in Texas are pretty lean after flying from Canada.


----------



## OldLady

Old Yeller said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can trash a NorCal Golf course with a big pond in the middle quickly.  Knee deep in crap all around.  Libs make the Courses allow them to take over.
Click to expand...

I don't know about libs, but geese have BIG poop for a small creature.  A small flock of them came through the campus last fall as they were traveling south for the winter and they hung out for a day by a little pond there.  They were gone by the time I got there, and at first I wondered who had been walking their little dogs all over the lawn.  That's what their poop looked like.  Then I saw that it wasn't just in the grass--it was on the sidewalks and in the parking lot.  So then I realized it was the geese.
Their poop is way bigger than a deer's.  Figure it out.


----------



## OldLady

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> goose is kinda greesy and tastes like grass, but if you are really hungry it would be great


My uncle used to smoke it and serve it cold.  It was pretty good, but I like dark meat anyway.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

OldLady said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> In October, 2006, my late husband and I took a wonderful trip on what was once called "the Orient Express through Canada." We travelled from Ontario to Vancouver, and a little past midway through the trip, we passed field after field one day of Canadian Gees training their goslings to fly long distances. Our Canadian guide, a Canadian historian, explained that the geese spend two weeks training their young ones to fly and develop strength for their long migration south for the winter. I only found one picture of a mass of Canadian geese similar to the ones we saw lined up in field after field for two hours of chugging through the heart of the Canadian midwest. That truly captured my heart about Canadian geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine passing a landscape, full of as many geese as this one for 300 miles on a train, out in the fields of the Canadian midwest. My enchantment with the Canadian Goose will never be forgotten that lovely, crisp, fall day.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can trash a NorCal Golf course with a big pond in the middle quickly.  Knee deep in crap all around.  Libs make the Courses allow them to take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about libs, but geese have BIG poop for a small creature.  A small flock of them came through the campus last fall as they were traveling south for the winter and they hung out for a day by a little pond there.  They were gone by the time I got there, and at first I wondered who had been walking their little dogs all over the lawn.  That's what their poop looked like.  Then I saw that it wasn't just in the grass--it was on the sidewalks and in the parking lot.  So then I realized it was the geese.
> Their poop is way bigger than a deer's.  Figure it out.
Click to expand...


This just shows that geese are full of shit.  Lol.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thickest red is where I live.
> It has the largest concentration of migratory birds in the Americas.
> This is only Geese. Add Ducks and Dove and it's even more crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that America is going to the birds? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so!!!
> They're damn tasty!!
Click to expand...


I will have to shoot one sometime and try one out. There may be one less goose and less goose shit going south this winter.


----------



## beautress

feduptaxpayer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thickest red is where I live.
> It has the largest concentration of migratory birds in the Americas.
> This is only Geese. Add Ducks and Dove and it's even more crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that America is going to the birds? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so!!!
> They're damn tasty!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will have to shoot one sometime and try one out. There may be one less goose and less goose shit going south this winter.
Click to expand...

It's a delicacy, and I hope you and your family get a good one, feduptaxpayer. _bon apetit._


----------



## feduptaxpayer

feduptaxpayer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are hungry!
> 
> Denver rounding up Canada geese to feed the needy - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some of our parks there are so many geese around and they are dumping their loads everywhere on the grass that it has now become a health hazard problem. Where people use to be able to sit on the grass now they must find a park bench to sit on or just keep walking. I heard that geese are quite a greasy bird to eat. Not good for people with a cholesterol problem.
Click to expand...


Clarify as to what information are you looking for?


----------



## MaryL

Canadian geese being fed to the poor.
We have US 36 collapsing. What a cluster fuck. First of all, the original highway back in the sixties, built  by American contractors, at cost and paid for by  past contractors , worked just fine.
 Now? We have Australian contractors we are going to pay for then next 50 years than aren't accountable for poor workmanship because liberal dems love to make  everything mysterious. Nobody noticed, but the Aussie contractor's just snuck up on us. But meanwhile, back at the ranch: Coloradans still have to pay double tax dollars' to fix something that shouldn't have been broken. What can I say? Liberal democrats are in the pocket of big money contractors. From this debacle to creating sanctuary cities, to moving a major airport without consent of the local populace and only factoring in realtors, bankers and big out of state money. Kids, that isn't democracy is about.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

MaryL said:


> Canadian geese being fed to the poor.
> We have US 36 collapsing. What a cluster fuck. First of all, the original highway back in the sixties, built  by American contractors, at cost and paid for by  past contractors , worked just fine.
> Now? We have Australian contractors we are going to pay for then next 50 years than aren't accountable for poor workmanship because liberal dems love to make  everything mysterious. Nobody noticed, but the Aussie contractor's just snuck up on us. But meanwhile, back at the ranch: Coloradans still have to pay double tax dollars' to fix something that shouldn't have been broken. What can I say? Liberal democrats are in the pocket of big money contractors. From this debacle to creating sanctuary cities, to moving a major airport without consent of the local populace and only factoring in realtors, bankers and big out of state money. Kids, that isn't democracy is about.



Sadly there are too many liberal supporting fools out there that will keep on voting for their demise no matter what. Voting for a democrat/liberal is voting for corruption, poverty chaos, and more racism. Liberalism is a leftist globalist cult that is trying to turn countries like America, Canada, Europe, and Australia into third world shit holes.


----------

